# weight of 5 mon olds



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all ! Happy Memorial Day !!
I was just reading the post about weight of the mpoo and was wondering about my spoos. Had them to the vets last friday and Merlin weighed 36lbs and Sofia weighed 34 lbs. They look like they are all legs to me ! Vets said they were fine and talked about how big they were. Compared to the Dane puppies i've had they seem so light ! Do you think they are about the norm for age and height? no ribs showing but can be felt....Merlin was trimmed down last week -I was calling him my little sheep but now he looks like a little gazzelle:beauty::beauty:


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, this could not have been timed better. My spoo turns 5 months old today. We measured and weighed him just yesterday! He measured 22" tall and weighed in at only 37lbs. I thought that seemed low, but it may be just about right.

I would love to hear what others have to say about this.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Me too ! sounds like our boys are about the same everything but color  I measured Merlin at withers and I think he is 22" too! Thanks


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our new girl Journey was 25 pounds at three months and two weeks old. She is a big boned, solid structured girl and not remotely chubby. Just solid.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell was 45.6 lbs at 5 months old. He is 66.8 kg at 16 months  He is about 29" tall, as well as I can measure.


----------



## Helen (May 30, 2012)

I noticed this post and it got me thinking! Fleur is a toy poodle and 5 and a half months old. When I bought her at 9 weeks old she was really tiny and underweight. She has a good appetite but in recent weeks she has really grown and looks so similar to my mum's miniature poodle that it got me thinking. I've measured her front legs to the top of her shoulders and she's 12 inches, and she weighs 8.5lbs (3.9Kg). I don't really care if she's a toy or not because she's just Fleur but would anyone else think is may be a miniature?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think she would be considered an oversized toy since her parents are toys.


----------



## Helen (May 30, 2012)

Thank you for replying! I never got to meet her parents because I bought her from a pet shop... Kind of like ' I do like that doggie in the window' experience! Thanks for the reassurance I was starting to think I could have had a standard Poodle on my hands! (only joking!)


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Height/weight for my small standard poodle.
3 months: 10 pounds, 13 inches
5 months: 21 pounds, 18 inches
6 months: 26 pounds, 19 inches
9 months: 32 pounds, 21 inches
1 year: 35 pounds, 21 inches


----------

